# non-stick spray?



## Mr_Dove (Jun 1, 2005)

First I heard that you shouldn't use non-stick spray on teflon or non-stick pans.  Then I heard that you shouldn't use non-stick sprays on stainless steel pans.

So, what is non-stick spray designed to be used on?  The ones I buy are mainly just vegetable oil in a spray can anyways.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a bottle designed to spray oil.  You fill it with oil, pump up the pressure and spray it like a spray can.  I use olive oil in it.

Pam and the others contain other ingredients that I have heard can harm certain materials.  My SO uses it to spray baking pans for cakes, brownies, etc.  She uses Pyrex.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 1, 2005)

I use one of those too, AndyM, it's called a "Misto". I like it because I get to choose which kind of olive oil I use. I'm on my second one, but they last for years.

I have never heard not to use non-stick spray on certain types of pans. But I don't use teflon and I still haven't bit the bullet and purchased a nice set of SS. My le Cruesant works well for most everything. Guess I should go educate myself about it.


Z


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2005)

Zereh:

The Misto is a much nicer item than mine.  Mine is a simple plastic bottle with a pump lid.  I got it at Walmart for less than $5.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 3, 2005)

Read the back of the can! I grabbed my can of PAM ... basically anything that is NOT nonstick.

From what I remember from a couple of years ago when I was trying to find out why so-called non-strick sprays don't work on nonstick cookware ... it's the lecithin. On my can of PAM it's the 3rd ingredient. Somehow lecithin and something in nonstick coatings are chemical cousins - and cause the surface to actually get sticky.

If you also read the back of the can - it tells you what you can use the spray on .. basically anything not coated with a nonstick coating. It should work fine on Stainless Steel.

I just use a teaspoon of oil - wipe it around with a folded up paper towel .. get the surface "wet" and go from there. 

Forget the "hype" that a spray can of non-stick oil has no calories from fat. It has "no calories from fat per serving" ... and that's because of the rounding factor and the "serving" size. A teaspoon of Crisco wiped around inside a pan and a 6-second spray of PAM have about the same number of calories from fat.


----------

